# Wagner intercooler HP gains...



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

How much hp does the Wagner intercooler add to a 335d with a jbd at 100%, or is the intercooler just to reduce temps, which I think would add power...:dunno:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

DieselRacer said:


> How much hp does the Wagner intercooler add to a 335d with a jbd at 100%, or is the intercooler just to reduce temps, which I think would add power...:dunno:


I can ATTEST for myself I have the RENNtech flash and I was doing 306 whp w/o WAGNER IC, I installed it and got 312 whp a year later same Flash no changes to the car and I got 318 whp and 425 lb/tq on the wheels so expect anywhere from 6-12 whp. Now mind when we did this last dyno we did TWO back to back runs about 3 minutes apart first run was 318/424 second run was 318/425, we later ran another run around 10 minutes apart and let the engine cool off AGAIN we clocked 318/425 suffice to say the WAGNER IC does work!!!!!

BTW just Ask PIERRE LOUIS who came to visit me this week down the island and he attested to the power on the car


----------

